# Bury 1/2" black iron pipe in the dirt?



## tubbster (Oct 2, 2011)

Have a neighbor who did this to get the gas to the other side of his house. He went out one side of his house, and went about 6" underground with it, around to the other side. 
Seemed sort of Bart Simpson to me, is this a legal/safe way to do this?
It seems that over time it would corrode, but?


----------



## Frozen Canuck (Oct 2, 2011)

Not even close to code here, doubt that it is there either. The kicker for him is that the proper pipe is cheaper than steel pipe of the same diameter by quite a margin. In the end he saves nothing actually could cost a lot more, as when they (gas co) find it, (no way he pulled a permit or had an inspection on this), he will be on the hook for removal/replacement with material that meets code & is installed properly, by someone certified to do so. BTW are you FAR from your neighbor? When that pipe rusts through the situation could get explosive. Last gas explosion here in Edmonton took out 4 houses & killed neighbors & bystanders, damaged many other homes as well.


----------



## dave11 (Oct 3, 2011)

Haven't reviewed this in many years, but I believe BIP is above ground only, when outdoors. I think at one time people painted it first and buried it, though not sure if that ever was Code. 

It will still take many years to rust. An explosion is unlikely, unless there's  an open place for the gas to collect, where it can't get out. Otherwise, it will diffuse through the soil, and kill the nearby grass.


----------



## North of 60 (Oct 3, 2011)

Yellow jacket black pipe wrapped and sealed at joints was the old way.  Plastic yellow hdpe with epoxy coated steel risers are now the norm.  Not just black iron.  He is also not doing you a favor being your neighbor. Get it dealt with.


----------



## hemlock (Oct 3, 2011)

north of 60 said:
			
		

> Yellow jacket black pipe wrapped and sealed at joints was the old way.  Plastic yellow hdpe with epoxy coated steel risers are now the norm.  Not just black iron.  He is also not doing you a favor being your neighbor. Get it dealt with.



Yup.  Heat fused PE pipe is what they use now (around here it's medium density PE).  No joints to leak, rust proof, etc.....  
I'm not one to be a rat - but what he did is dangerous, not just to himself, but to anyone near him.  Talk to him.


----------



## Frozen Canuck (Oct 3, 2011)

Agree with north & hemlock, talk to the guy. Give him the chance to do it right & save money. Try educating as he may simply not know, "thought he was doing it right".
Failing that you will have to report, if for no other reason than to sleep easy at night & not worry about your family in their home.
I know that nat gas is fairly new to many, here we have been living with it for 50+ years. That's long enough to know that you can't ignore leaks or the potential for them. Always results in a big Boom.
If you know/are comfortable with him, invite him over & google "natural gas explosions in Alberta". 
Real eye opener as we have had some bad ones. Like I said 50+ years. Show him the craters where "things" used to be.


----------

